# Solicitor - qualifying in NZ



## easta82

Hi all

There have been a few historic posts about this but in case there happens to be any friendly solicitor who has requalified in NZ recently - giving this a shot.

I have applied to the NZPLE for assessment of my qualifications. I qualified via the GDL/LPC route but with 6 years PQE - am hoping that I am only requested to study the 6 NZLPE exams and not uni courses, ethics or professional courses.

I have signed up in July to take all 6 exams. This will be before my formal assessment is received but haven't seen anyone ever get exempted from these so just doing them all and hoping that will be it. Didn't want to wait until next feb.

Anyhow - I have signed up to the College of Law Courses. My main question is this obviously sets out the main principles and cases. Now - I have no pride for these exams and am looking simply for a pass so I can get admitted. I guess I wondering if anyone had taken these exams recently and thought if I could I get by only using the College of Law Materials (which are still pretty comprehensive) and not do the additional textbook reading. Really don't fancy shelling out 1500 dollars to get books I will never read again.

Any other advice on the NZLPE welcome.

Thanks all

Amelia


----------



## toadsurfer

Hi Amelia

I requalified last year and used the college of law notes primarily as my sole resource, partly as I didn't have enough time to do any further reading - I sat all 6 in Feb and only started studying in December. It was a lot of work and I studied pretty much 9-6 Mon-Fri and some weekends.

I passed them all and think that ultimately the exams are probably marked fairly softly, but with what's at stake you still have to put the work in.

The best thing to do is to look very carefully at the past papers and write out sample answers. Many questions get repeated. They also highlight any particular cases or topics that come up in exams that the college of law notes don't cover that well. For example the notes in tort don't go into much detail of the Couch v AG cases but you'll see from the past papers that once a question came up asking you to compare the various judgements made in one of the couch cases. So for that you would've had to read the case and the CoL notes would not have been enough.

Basically my approach was to learn all the CoL notes and then go through all the past papers and make sure I could answer all of them even if this required further reading of cases or textbooks. I also did extra reading where frankly the notes didn't make sense to me. As you study you'll get a feel for what in the notes doesn't appear to be in depth enough and could do with some further reading. That said, other than the obvious topics that past papers will reveal need to be read about in depth, yes, you can probably rely on just the CoL notes.

I did the GDL route in the UK too and was only 3.5 yrs PQE when I applied for assessment and I 'only' had to do the 6 NZLPE exams, so you should be fine on that front (no one gets exempted from any of the NZLPE sadly).

Requalifying here is a real pain, not just the exams but the palaver you have to go through to then get admitted afterwards, but once admitted the job opportunities greatly increase.
Best of luck!


----------



## easta82

Hey

Thanks for the quick reply. Is nice to know that I am not the only one who has had to do this. And slightly reassuring that the GDL is no longer considered a second class law degree which results in being sent back to uni!

I know what you mean re the notes. I finished studying the Rule of Law from the notes and then saw an example question where it went into further detail and my notes were unlikely to have been enough. Well might have scraped a pass.

However I really appreciate your advice. Like you - I simply don't have enough time to do all the additional book reading. Also have only left myself a similar amount of time to study - starting in April for the July exams. So will concentrate on the college of law notes and then look at the exams. Might have to rely on internet resources rather than the textbooks to fill the gaps - but hopefully should be enough. How long after the exams did you get your results?

I havent even looked at getting admitted once I have these exams. Thought that would be the simple bit!

You enjoying working in NZ? Where were you working in the UK?


----------



## toadsurfer

Can't remember exactly but I think it took about 2 months before the results were published - a nervous wait.
You only get told a pass or fail so don't worry about aiming for top marks, although I understand you can ring them for your actual marks if you are interested - I wasn't!
Does the College of Law give you access to Lexis etc? I just used Lexis and cases and didn't actually look at any text books even though I had access to them.
Getting admitted is easy but just a bureaucratic exercise compared to the UK and you have to physically attend court in NZ to be admitted. All a bit archaic really.
I didn't enjoy my first job in NZ at a large firm for various reasons including a huge drop off in work, but I now work for the government and love it. Law firm life is pretty similar here to the UK and comes with all the crap you'd expect like long hours, billing targets, stupid competitive atmosphere etc (I'm not a fan of private practice!), but that said my experience is only of large firms here and in the UK. There are many small firms here that may be better. The lifestyle in nz though is awesome. I'm in Auckland and I can surf, swim, snorkel, hike, camp, sail etc most weekends. I would never go back to the UK.
What is your plan? Why the move? Depending on your area of practice don't write off finding a job before getting requalified.


----------



## morkel001

Hi

I moved to NZ about 7 years ago and am also doing the NZLPE exams. I have to do 2 University courses (Land and Equity), and 4 NZLPE courses.

Are you able to let me know what was asked in the February 2014 Torts examination?

Do you have any materials to share?

Many thanks
Chantal


----------



## toadsurfer

The council of legal education has previous papers they sell for a fee.


----------



## morkel001

Hi, I have most of the papers which I bought of TradeMe, all I need is the February 2013 paper for torts.


----------



## ReshS

*Nzlpe*

Hi 

Would anyone who sat the NZLPE property and Tort exam in February be able to let me know what type of questions came up? 

NZCLE now charge $100 for past papers all of which I have except for the February papers.

Thanks  
Resh


----------



## Raj0987

Hi easta82 and toadsurfer



I just came across your posts in respect of new Zealand assessment of overseas law qualification. 
Actually I wss wondering whether you could as per your personal experience advise me on the following points :

I hold a uk llb London external with 3/4 law electives. Do you believe that I may be required to undertake law electives? 

Do you believe that the Council will consider exempting subjects passed @ under 50marks on the strength of the applicant's professional work experience? 

Do you mind relating your personal experience on the assessment? Did they award you credits on the basis of 50 points or less? 

Again thank you for your consideration. I will appreciate a lot if you could help me in this respect. 

Best Regards 
Raj


----------



## escapedtonz

Raj0987 said:


> Hi easta82 and toadsurfer
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across your posts in respect of new Zealand assessment of overseas law qualification.
> Actually I wss wondering whether you could as per your personal experience advise me on the following points :
> 
> I hold a uk llb London external with 3/4 law electives. Do you believe that I may be required to undertake law electives?
> 
> Do you believe that the Council will consider exempting subjects passed @ under 50marks on the strength of the applicant's professional work experience?
> 
> Do you mind relating your personal experience on the assessment? Did they award you credits on the basis of 50 points or less?
> 
> Again thank you for your consideration. I will appreciate a lot if you could help me in this respect.
> 
> Best Regards
> Raj


Hi Raj,
You are unlikely to get a response. easta82 and toadsurfer haven't been online for 11 months and 4 months respectively.
Regards,


----------



## jagoda

ReshS said:


> Hi
> 
> Would anyone who sat the NZLPE property and Tort exam in February be able to let me know what type of questions came up?
> 
> NZCLE now charge $100 for past papers all of which I have except for the February papers.
> 
> Thanks
> Resh


can you please scan and send me the past papers you have because i also registered for the NZLPE exam . june 2015 and i still did not started to study since i do not have an idea on where to start to study. therefore can you at least send few papers for me to get an idea. it will be really helpful.

***post edited by moderator - no personal info on the forum***


----------



## DD123

Hi
I am going to sit for NZPLE part III (criminal law) in this July 2015. Can you please send me the College of law materials for criminal law and any sample answer if you have got?
I will really grateful you can...

Thanks


----------



## DD123

Hi 
Would anyone who sat the NZLPE criminal exam previously be able to let me know what type of questions came up and send me any materials if you got.

Thanks


----------



## JenniferTateThompson

*Help with studying for NZLPE*



ReshS said:


> Hi
> 
> Would anyone who sat the NZLPE property and Tort exam in February be able to let me know what type of questions came up?
> 
> NZCLE now charge $100 for past papers all of which I have except for the February papers.
> 
> Thanks
> Resh


I have most past exams and help people prepare for these exams.


----------



## Scotinnz

*February 2016*

I'm sitting Law of Contract next week.

Anyone else?


----------



## JenniferTateThompson

JenniferTateThompson said:


> I have most past exams and help people prepare for these exams.


Torts - Feb ’15: 3 questions 25/25/50 split; Q1 – Privacy, since 2004; Q2 - Negligence, public authority liability, post-2010 Supreme Court decisions; Q3 - ACC common law damages in spite of bar in ACA ss317-318

Property - Feb ’15: Q1 - 8 questions, pick 4, 15 marks each; Topics - process of registration (focus on security), Mercury Geotherm Ltd (In Receivership) and the operation of caveats and priorities between interests, modification and extinguishment of covenants, leases and mortgages as changed by the PLA, Regal Castings v Lightbody, landlocked land, Unit Titles Act 2010, Maori Land Act 1993 and the role of the Māori Land Court. Q2 – 2 questions, 20 marks each; Topics – Indefeasibility and Fraud.


----------



## Scotinnz

JenniferTateThompson said:


> Torts - Feb ’15: 3 questions 25/25/50 split; Q1 – Privacy, since 2004; Q2 - Negligence, public authority liability, post-2010 Supreme Court decisions; Q3 - ACC common law damages in spite of bar in ACA ss317-318
> 
> Property - Feb ’15: Q1 - 8 questions, pick 4, 15 marks each; Topics - process of registration (focus on security), Mercury Geotherm Ltd (In Receivership) and the operation of caveats and priorities between interests, modification and extinguishment of covenants, leases and mortgages as changed by the PLA, Regal Castings v Lightbody, landlocked land, Unit Titles Act 2010, Maori Land Act 1993 and the role of the Māori Land Court. Q2 – 2 questions, 20 marks each; Topics – Indefeasibility and Fraud.


Hi by any chance do you know what came up in the contract exams for 2014 and 2015?

Thanks


----------



## JenniferTateThompson

I don't have a handy summary of what was tested, just the type of questions (issue-spotting versus brief description). Why don't you check out my info in the Classifieds section, where you can find out how to contact me directly. I can send you the past exams, or take the time to summarize them, per my normal terms.


----------



## Alexfromsa

*Exams*

Dear Amelia, I'm in the same position as you are now, have you been able to pass the exams without the extra college of Laws information or was the reading material provided by the counsel sufficient?


----------



## Scotinnz

*NZCLE exams*

Hey I've passed three of the exams so far. From what I know the college of law notes were insufficient detail to pass. I'm sitting them one at a time and am taking Torts in February.


----------



## JazzyJazz123

Hi Toadsurfer

Just wondering if you would like to share for the college of law study material for Torts and Equity? I would be grateful forever. Thank you and look forward to hearing from you soon.

Kind Regards,
Jasylin


----------



## escapedtonz

JazzyJazz123 said:


> Hi Toadsurfer
> 
> Just wondering if you would like to share for the college of law study material for Torts and Equity? I would be grateful forever. Thank you and look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jasylin


Toadsurfer hasn't been active in this forum for nearly 2 years so you are unlikely to get a response.


----------



## 0range

Yes - re: equity!


----------



## Marisa Lyn

*Nzlpe*

Hello, 

I know this is an old thread so my query may get no response, but I am needing to sit all 6 parts of the NZLPE, and am looking to stagger these over the next year/year and a half while working full time. 

What I would love to have any feedback on is if anyone has used the College of Law courses for some and not others and if you can give any thoughts about how useful it is rather than attempting to study yourself with only the course prescription? 

They become quite pricey when doing the course for all 6 parts with the College of Law so would love to know before I fork out all that money!

Also any recommendations on how many parts to attempt to study for at one time? I need to complete one NZ law degree subject as well (Ethics), so my plan was to do Part 1 NZLPE (with exam in February 2021) at the same time as the Ethics unit (although that will be finished by October 2020), then 2 parts for the July 2021 exam and then 3 parts for the Feb 2022 exam. 

If I could do it quicker I would love too, but this is with studying being weekends, lunchtimes and evenings. Any feedback on how many people have done at once while working would be really appreciated. 

Thanks

Marisa


----------



## Gayanee

Hi Marisa, 

I intend to do at least three exams in 2021 (when they set a date). Would like to chat up with you about the study materials and study schedule. I have borrowed some text books from the library, but not sure how far I need to go with the notes. I bought a set of notes from College of Law and I intend to buy some notes from Jeniffer Tate-Thompson (check her blog).

Let me know, if you would like to meet/chat to discuss. You can find me on LinkedIn - Gayanee De Zoysa.

Kind regards, 

Gayanee


----------



## theamazingguy

Hello everyone,

Hope all is well.

I am English LLB Graduate. I wanted to get in touch with someone who could answer a couple of my queries in relation to the NZCLE Exams. I wanted to know if there is any organisation/ forum which helps aspiring Overseas NZ lawyers in the NZCLE assessment process.

Thank you!


----------

